# Is my cat pregnant?



## Bunnywith (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm almost certain my cat is preggers. She's normally a really unfriendly cat, not feral, just aloof, but recently she's been jumping into my lap and demanding attention. Her belly is definitely bigger but it doesn't look as though she's gained weight anywhere else. She's usually such a slim cat but when she's walking it looks as if she's carrying saddlebags!

Are there any other indications I should look out for?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Is she unspayed and has she had access to a tomcat?

Watch her nipples, they may become pink and swollen. Some cats bag-up, but others don't do so until after kittening. Watch for nesting behavior and provide a place for her, or she will choose one of her own that you may not like. 

You could also take her to the vet for an exam and they can tell you for sure.
h


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If she's unspayed and has had access to a male she's probably pregnant. After 3-4 weeks the nipples usually turn pink/reddish, but if you really wanna know you should take her to the vet. The vet can palpate the foetuses or do an ultrasound.


----------

